# A field of dowels in perfect formation



## front (Mar 2, 2019)

Hi, 

As a type of intro; I am not a cabinet maker, finish carpenter, heck; I question calling myself a carpenter at all; but I seem to find away. I raise houses, do roofs, kitchen's to decks, all around contractor. This one has me stumped.

I want to create a 4'x6' piece, that mounts on the wall, with 1/2" wooden dowels 4" long, at an upward angle, for hanging scarfs and hats. The easy way out is to cut that 4'x6' into 12" strips so I can use my modest bench drill to perfectly plunge drill all the dowels holes at a perfectly consistent angle to it looks professionally done.

But what if I didn't want to cut the 4'x6' of cabinet grade ply due to looks? Was thinking of making a tilt jig for a router and plunge drilling free hand, but you all know i'll mess up the most important holes; middle of field, edge, the last hole; due to router "walk".

I guess I could clamp guides to help prevent router walk, but I thought I'd ask for help.

Any ideas greatly appreciated.

Thanks, Paul.


----------



## difalkner (Nov 27, 2011)

Welcome to the forum, Paul! When you get a minute add your location to your profile so it shows in the side panel. You can add your first name to your signature line and it will show in each post.

Guides would definitely help, I wouldn't think of doing this job with some sort of guide. Post photos if you want, we like looking at pictures! 

David


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

One of the more expensive guides. 


Lots of drill guides on the market. Just "google "drill guide."


George


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

A drill guide like George has posted would be my first choice. Either use a brad point drill bit or a forstner bit. They will drill cleaner holes. If you didn't want to go to that expense you could drill a hole through a block of wood as a guide and set that over where you wanted to drill the holes. You could just mark a center line on the block and draw lines on the plywood where you want to drill the holes. Another option is if you have a plunge router. With a 1/2" bit you could set up a straight edge to run the router against and just go straight in and out to make the hole. Either use a brad point drill bit or a


----------



## danrush (Oct 16, 2017)

I was just goofing around in the shop and made this mock up when i read your post.

I think i would try cutting the dowels to length at your angle on one end, pre drill a pilot in one end of the dowel, drill angled screw holes through the ply, and screw thru to the dowels to attach. Maybe a dab of glue on each one.









Sent from my SM-J337V using Tapatalk


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*I think you guys are missing the issue ....*

The issue as I see it is getting all the dowels not only on a precise grid BUT at the same identical angle. A plunge router won't do that, unless you make a wedged base for it. A wood block drilled vertically on a drill press, THEN sawed off at the desired angle with center line marks on the sides will locate it on the grid. Use a brad point bit and gentle pressure to start. :vs_cool:


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

woodnthings said:


> The issue as I see it is getting all the dowels not only on a precise grid BUT at the same identical angle. A plunge router won't do that, unless you make a wedged base for it. A wood block drilled vertically on a drill press, THEN sawed off at the desired angle with center line marks on the sides will locate it on the grid. Use a brad point bit and gentle pressure to start. :vs_cool:


You are right about most plunge routers but some of them do have a tilt base.


----------

